# Cloudways, Have you tried it? Opinions?



## Hxxx (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.cloudways.com

Basically, a managed cloud service provider that relies on popular "cloud" providers.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 26, 2015)

Never heard of it, but I'd rather just go direct to the source and order direct from DigitalOcean, Amazon, or Google Compute myself. But maybe that is just me.


----------



## telephone (Apr 26, 2015)

I always facepalm when I see their graphs showing "us vs them".


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Never heard of it, but I'd rather just go direct to the source and order direct from DigitalOcean, Amazon, or Google Compute myself. But maybe that is just me.


If you order direct from DigitalOcean you'll have root access and you might break something so it's better to order from Cloudways so you'll have no root access and limited control over your server.

https://support.cloudways.com/entries/99127403-Why-can-t-I-have-root-access-to-my-server-

TL;DR Cloudways target market is small businesses who want a website but who not only don't know how to use the command line but don't even know the command line exists.


----------



## Servers4You (Apr 26, 2015)

They are basically a reseller for providers, it resells from like three or so providers, I don't recommend it.

I'd recommend going direct to the provider as @MannDude said, there are many tutorials and providers such as DigitalOcean that provide basic help regarding certain features of the server.

It's good for start up companies that don't know much about servers as like @DomainBop said, they don't give root access to the server so you can't ruin the server trying to figure something out.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 26, 2015)

Servers4You said:


> They are basically a reseller for providers, it resells from like three or so providers, I don't recommend it.
> 
> I'd recommend going direct to the provider as @MannDude said, there are many tutorials and providers such as DigitalOcean that provide basic help regarding certain features of the server.
> 
> It's good for start up companies that don't know much about servers as like @DomainBop said, they don't give root access to the server so you can't ruin the server trying to figure something out.


TO further clarify , Im not a beginner , and im not looking to use them. Just wanted the opinion of the community. Never heard of them before, it seems the key of their service is the management. Good to know about another managed provider just in case a customer need a managed service and want something different.

If I were looking for a provider (for myself) i would just go with buyvm, ramnode, do or linode.


----------



## Anne Managed (Aug 27, 2015)

Actually it's a new re-seller but they also offer managed services. So, yes! as @Servers4You said,  users with the technical know how can order directly from digital ocean, but users that are not so technical or have no in-house IT team and want their systems managed- they can order from them for hosting & complete managed support. ! just like ManageWP, Quantum,  CloudyBuddy etc !


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm heard about them before and have been following them for a while (especially since they've been featured on some of the podcasts I've been listening to).

Like what everyone else have said, it's a managed service.  Think of it more like a SaaS setup instead of an IaaS setup you're all used to with AWS, Google, and DO.  While it is a server management company, it's mostly focused on automating and basically having you access everything from their control panel.  

It's a nifty service that would be useful for someone who isn't a sysadmin and want a one-stop company that manages everything for you at DO or AWS.  These guys use extensively the APIs coded by DO, AWS, and Google, so it's a new "style" of managed service providers.


----------

